# Rise of the 7x7, for people that average 10-25 seconds on 3x3



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

Mini competition for all cubes averaging 15-25 seconds you might know that I had previously a mine comp where I was not active for a while because of wifi.


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

Events are 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

3x3 comes first. It starts today at noon Eastern Time


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

SCRAMBLES
1. I R B2 U2 R D2 L F2 R' B2 D L2 D F L' U' F2 D2 U' R2
2. R B U F2 D2 L B D2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L' B R2 D' R2 L
3. U D R L2 R' F2 L U2 B D2 R U L B F2 L2 D2 R D F
4. B L R2 U D2 R F2 D U R2 L' U2 L B2 D F I R2 L
5. L R B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 L' U2 R2 L F L D
time yourself with a stack mat.


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

1. 22.15
2.19.09
3.19.23
4.17.70
5.19.79
Average:19.37


----------



## fortissim2 (Dec 29, 2019)

Generated By csTimer on 2019-12-29
avg of 5: 11.305

Time List:
1. (13.648)
2. (9.720)
3. 11.184
4. 11.793
5. 10.937

For the 2nd solve, I got to PLL at 7 seconds, only to choke on a V perm and ruin a potential PB...
Overall pretty nice average!


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 29, 2019)

if I don't own a stackmat can I time myself with something else? or can I just not compete?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> if I don't own a stackmat can I time myself with something else? or can I just not compete?


Tbh it really doesn’t matter. Just use a timer app like costumer, and following WCA regulations, it should worked like a replacement. I think the OP means don’t give yourself advantages by timing with a watch and starting with a hand on the cube for example.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Dec 29, 2019)

17.40
12.65
13.80
14.63
15.51

14.64 ao5, really bad


----------



## goidlon (Dec 29, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Tbh it really doesn’t matter. Just use a timer app like costumer, and following WCA regulations, it should worked like a replacement. I think the OP means don’t give yourself advantages by timing with a watch and starting with a hand on the cube for example.


Yep. Just if you have a stack mat use it


----------



## ZZ'er (Dec 29, 2019)

22.12
19.4
(17.9)
(24.1) 
19.73
ao5 20.41


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

*3x3 Times:
1.* 18.820
*2.* 22.223
*3.* 22.472
*4.* 16.685
*5.* 21.931
*Average:* 20.991
Sorry I was so late.


----------



## goidlon (Jan 1, 2020)

2x2 starts today at noon. By the way 3x3 round 2 the bottom 2 are eliminated.


----------



## goidlon (Jan 1, 2020)

2x2 SCRAMBLES
1. L R2 D F' U2 R
2. R2 U' B2 F R' U L
3. F D2 U' L2 R U R'
4. F R2 L' D2 U L U'
5. F R' U2 L B2 F


----------



## goidlon (Jan 1, 2020)

1. 7.01
2. 1.62
3. 2.94
4. 4.33
5. 2.79
Average 2.35


----------



## goidlon (Jan 1, 2020)

Why did I make these SCRAMBLES so easy!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 1, 2020)

*2x2 Times:
1.* (6.212)
*2.* 4.757
*3.* (2.729)
*4.* 2.775
*5.* 5.986
*Average:* 4.506


goidlon said:


> Why did I make these SCRAMBLES so easy!


Yes, I agree. Especially 3 and 4.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jan 1, 2020)

10.19
3.93
2.55
3.01
2.44

3.16 average! Really good for me!



Spoiler: Spoiler



wish I’d found the 5 mover on 2


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 1, 2020)

goidlon said:


> 2x2 SCRAMBLES
> 1. L R2 D F' U2 R
> 2. R2 U' B2 F R' U L
> 3. F D2 U' L2 R U R'
> ...


L R2? What?


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-01
avg of 5: 1.269

Time List:
1. (4.160)
2. 1.168
3. (0.568) 
4. 0.656
5. 1.984 

For reference, I average 3.5 on 2x2.


----------



## goidlon (Jan 1, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> L R2? What?


I don't know me dos no care about notation&#-":


----------



## Master_Disaster (Jan 1, 2020)

*3x3*
1. 25.597
2. 22.827
3. (21.371)
4. (29.164) (cold hands :/)
5. 23.948

Avg: 24.124 
Cubing with cold hands meh

*2x2*
1. (9.587)
2. 3.987
3. 4.397
4. 4.514
5. (3.275)

Avg: 4.300 

This scrambles are waaay to easy. i average around 9 seconds on 2x2


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 2, 2020)

These 2x2 scrambles aren't WCA. Just pointing this out... you should probably use computer gen scrambles from a reliable source like cstimer.





csTimer - Professional Rubik's Cube Speedsolving/Training Timer







cstimer.net


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> These 2x2 scrambles aren't WCA. Just pointing this out... you should probably use computer gen scrambles from a reliable source like cstimer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I just did 2x2 randomly


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

Bottom 3 competitors are out for 2x2, for round 2. Also, 3x3 round 2 starts today at 4 :30


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Which three?


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> Which three?


the 2x2 bottom 3


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

3x3 round 2 scrambles
1.D' B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U L' B2 D B L B R2 F' U' L 
2.B2 U L2 D' B' U F2 R D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B'
3.U2 R F B2 L' D R D' L U R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R2 
4.B' L2 U' F' B2 R' D B' D B' R2 L2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 B2
5.B D' B D U R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' F' L2 B' F' L' R2


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

1. 18.80
2. 36.72
3. 19.33
4. 15.51
5. 17.18

average: 18.43


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

4x4 starts Jan 6 9:00 am time limit 3:00 cutoff is 2 attempts to get 1:35 if you got a sub 16 single or average you can do 4x4 now here are the scrambles, scroll down.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 4, 2020)

I think ill do 4x4 as I missed 3x3 and 2x2. Probably fail the event, but I need practice for and upcoming comp


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> I think ill do 4x4 as I missed 3x3 and 2x2. Probably fail the event, but I need practice for and upcoming comp


Hey what is that comp you going to


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2020)

goidlon said:


> the 2x2 bottom 3


Can you please name them?


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-04
avg of 5: 11.197

Time List:
1. 11.090 D' B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U L' B2 D B L B R2 F' U' L 
2. 11.881 B2 U L2 D' B' U F2 R D' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B' 
3. (9.223) U2 R F B2 L' D R D' L U R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R2 
4. (14.842) B' L2 U' F' B2 R' D B' D B' R2 L2 B' L2 B R2 U2 F' R2 B2 
5. 10.619 B D' B D U R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' F' L2 B' F' L' R2

Very stupid xcross for the 3rd solve, but it led to a good LL so I'm happy.


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Can you please name them?


yes BenChristman1, TomTheCuber101, and Master_Disaster


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

BenChristMan1 and Master_Disaster are out of 3x3


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

4x4 scrambles round 1
1. R F2 L2 D2 L U2 L' F2 R U2 L' D2 U' L R B U B' L2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 R' B' R' U2 R' Fw2 Uw2 L' Uw F' L' Fw2 R' B2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw2 D' Rw2 Fw'
2. B D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 F' R' B' F L' B2 L2 F2 Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 F' B' R Uw2 B' L R' F2 U R2 Uw' R F U2 Fw' Uw Rw Uw F R D 
3. U' R2 F U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 B2 F' R' D L2 F' U' L' D' R' U' Rw2 D2 U Fw2 B2 L' D2 U' Rw2 D B2 R Fw' D B F' D Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' B2 U Rw' Uw
4. U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 D F' R2 U R' F2 U R F D' Rw2 Fw2 B' L F' R2 Uw2 B' F R' Fw2 F' D' R B Uw' L U Fw' Uw U F Rw U F2 
5. B' L2 B D R2 L' B R D U2 L' U2 F2 B2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 R B L B' Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 R Uw B2 U2 Fw2 F R Rw' Fw U F B Rw' Uw'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2020)

I am not competing anymore due to how this is run and why would you eliminate people in an online comp. It's not like they are wasting your time by doing 20 second 3x3 solves.


----------



## goidlon (Jan 4, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I haven't been doing 4x4 for a while, and I wanted to do it. I average 9 seconds on 3x3 so if I'm too good for this competition just tell me to delete this post and I will.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-01-04
> avg of 5: 39.835
> ...


sorry but this is for people that average 10 to 25 seconds


BenChristman1 said:


> I am not competing anymore due to how this is run and why would you eliminate people in an online comp. It's not like they are wasting your time by doing 20 second 3x3 solves.


well that is how comps work there are rounds, and when we move on to the next round of something some people must advance and some people get eliminated and that is how it works.


----------



## gruuby (Jan 5, 2020)

can I still do 2x2?


----------



## goidlon (Jan 5, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> can I still do 2x2?


yep


----------



## gruuby (Jan 5, 2020)

2x2 round 1:

1) 6.82
2) (7.60)
3) 3.98
4) 3.15
5) (3.12)

Average: 4.65


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jan 5, 2020)

goidlon said:


> sorry but this is for people that average 10 to 25 seconds



ok solves deleted. I guess I didn't do the specified scramble anyway lol


----------



## goidlon (Jan 5, 2020)

4x4 

1. 1:47.36
2. 131.51
3. 1:21.83
4. 1:31.74
5. 1:28.63

Average:1:30.63


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 5, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Hey what is that comp you going to


Melbourne Summer


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Ummmm, I changed my mind about competing. I guess I was just kind of annoyed that I got eliminated after the 1st round of both 2x2 and 3x3. Is @goidlon still going to post scrambles?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

goidlon said:


> well that is how comps work there are rounds, and when we move on to the next round of something some people must advance and some people get eliminated and that is how it works.


But that doesn't mean that I agree with the elimination, because the Speedsolving weekly comp just has rankings and no rounds.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> But that doesn't mean that I agree with the elimination, because the Speedsolving weekly comp just has rankings and no rounds.


+1, why eliminate people on an online competition where you don’t care that much about who podiums or whatever? Also, you don’t have enough people to continue knocking bottom competitors out.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Should I just take over the competition again since @goidlon hasn't been on the forum for more than a week?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

If anybody would like to generate scrambles, I will handle the rankings.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Should I just take over the competition again since @goidlon hasn't been on the forum for more than a week?


PM first then go ahead if he agrees


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Well, @goidlon has not responded to my PM. Would people like me to continue this competition? Also, what range of times should it be for?


----------



## goidlon (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey sorry guys you go ahead and continue on I was real sick with a few for a little while that is why I have not been on.


----------



## goidlon (Jan 29, 2020)

Sorry everybody you are all back In


----------



## goidlon (Jan 29, 2020)

Now let’s finish up some 4x4!


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Hey sorry guys you go ahead and continue on I was real sick with a few for a little while that is why I have not been on.





goidlon said:


> Sorry everybody you are all back In





goidlon said:


> Now let’s finish up some 4x4!



Triple post FTW


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Feb 17, 2020)

these scrambles arent wca legal so its not pb for me
1. 1.39
2. (.90)
3. 1.61
4. .95
5. (2.11)


----------



## ProStar (Feb 17, 2020)

BraydenTheCuber said:


> these scrambles arent wca legal so its not pb for me
> 1. 1.39
> 2. (.90)
> 3. 1.61
> ...



What timer are you using? Any decent timer should produce legitimate scrambles


----------



## goidlon (Feb 17, 2020)

gUYS THIS COMP IS DEAD


----------

